# Ceado e37s grind time for double shot



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Just curious what grind times people are using for a double shot? Ive read quite a few comments with people saying they're in the 4.5s range for 18g but mines taking around 6.7 and is fairly inconsistent on dosing (still trying to sort out the right SCC tension)

I'm using Clifton Coffee El Salvador Peaberry Espresso which I think may be part of the issue.

On the SCC note can anyone point me in the right direction of where I can pick up the upgraded metal version as mine has the old rubber type.

Dosing clumping timing static aside it's already a massive leap in the cup ahead of my last grinder so things are already in the up!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

ranges from bean to bean but on average around 5-5.5 for me


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

5ish for me, but I have a customised anti static thing


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

fluffles said:


> 5ish for me, but I have a customised anti static thing


This infamous A.R.S.E mod perchance?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Depends on bean obviously but between 4.5-5.5" generally. Some beans that need a very fine grind may take a little longer.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

JackBlackmore said:


> This infamous A.R.S.E mod perchance?


No it's my bird feeder mod, will post a video when I get a chance


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

fluffles said:


> No it's my bird feeder mod, will post a video when I get a chance


Ahhh I've just searched for it and it replaces the SCC with a mesh. Could be worth a try before I order the SCC upgrade


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

JackBlackmore said:


> Ahhh I've just searched for it and it replaces the SCC with a mesh. Could be worth a try before I order the SCC upgrade


Yes, bird feeder from wilkos. Also removed the flap that the scc pushes down on


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Between 4.2 and 5 here for med/dark roasts.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

These all seem quite considerably lower. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

JackBlackmore said:


> These all seem quite considerably lower. Any idea what it could be?


Your scc flap is closed further? You're grinding finer? Burrs are newer?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

fluffles said:


> Your scc flap is closed further? You're grinding finer? Burrs are newer?


Burrs are generally quicker when new are they not?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

double post


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Burrs are older? ?


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

It's had 4000 shots through it so they should have loads of life left. I might try just taking the SCC and flap out this weekend and see if that's causing the buildup and take it from there!

Does anyone know where to pick the upgraded SCC from? I've spoke to backupcoffee and it's looking like £50 delivered just wondering if there's an alternative


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

The chute can get blocked if you use oily beans. Give it all a good clean out and see if that does anything.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I find the whole SCC thing a bit of a pita to be honest. I've just pushed the metal flap thing up out of the way. I have also polished the chute. Even so, sometimes the grinds don't always want to slide all the way down into the PF. It's as if the angle isn't steep enough. But at least with nothing in the grind path, the grinds come out clump free and super fluffy. I just have to 'help' the last half a gram with a wooden stirrer stick if it's too scared to jump out.

I'm wondering if you're finding you need to grind for longer to get your 18g because grinds are backing up behind the flap?


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I find the whole SCC thing a bit of a pita to be honest. I've just pushed the metal flap thing up out of the way. I have also polished the chute. Even so, sometimes the grinds don't always want to slide all the way down into the PF. It's as if the angle isn't steep enough. But at least with nothing in the grind path, the grinds come out clump free and super fluffy. I just have to 'help' the last half a gram with a wooden stirrer stick if it's too scared to jump out.
> 
> I'm wondering if you're finding you need to grind for longer to get your 18g because grinds are backing up behind the flap?


I think it has to be something to do with the flap, I'll take the lot out this weekend and just start taming it back from there.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Check for clogging first. You may be throwing the baby out with the bathwater!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Huh... I'm low-mid 3s for 18g.

SCC mostly wide open, closed just enough to stop a mild spray at full-open, roasts on the lighter end of the spectrum.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

So the plot thickens, I've completely removed the SCC and exit flap and fashioned a little cover for the chute just to see how it grinds without them in. The grinds are super fluffy but as expected there's an absolute mountain of static. Also strangely it's still taking in the region of 6.7 seconds for 18g so it must just be these beans as there's really nothing else that would cause them to back up. I'll try a different batch of beans next to see how it gets on and as it looks like it's not the SCC causing things to back up I'll get one of the upgrades ordered


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well if there are no grinds backing up in the chute behind the flap then I can only assume it's the beans that maybe require a fine grind which will push the time up. I presume you've had the top burr off and cleaned out the burrs and chamber? Only a 5 minute job which I do every time I change beans (typically once a month).

Curious to know what you used to cover the chute, and how much it helped. I've not got any cover on mine and use it with the SCC fully open (or even with the flap tucked up out of the way). I get a very small amount of 'spray' that misses my catcha. I think Dave recommended a bit of acetate OHP film - curious as to your solution.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I've fashioned a real poor cover out of tin foil for now just to try it out but the static is too much so going to have to try something. Thinking of knocking up an arse mod later and trying that out before I buy the metal SCC. Yeah had it all apart earlier to take the current SCC out


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Have you tried some well behaved beans Jake? Rave Signature just works fine in mine as does Foundry Rocko Mountain and almost anything from Union. The minute I put some oily Coffee Compass beans in it if played up as you have described.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll definitely try something from Rave or Foundry next and see how that goes.


----------

